# Rammstein - Meiland



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm pretty certain there's some Rammstein fans on here so thought I'd stick up a link to their new video in case you hadn't heard it!






I think this song is brilliant, awesome riff but as usual a not exactly conventional video! :lol::lol:

**Oh and the title is meant to say Mein Land not Meiland haha **


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Just googled the lyrics. Germans did ironny. :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Rammstein are crackers,I like them.Got a couple of their albums.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I must admit I've not checked out the lyrics although I did for a couple of their early songs and the lyrics were terrible. Better in German hahaha

I have to say their last album 'Liebe Ist Fur Alle Da' and 'Mutter is a metal classic IMO.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

off to watch the Ramm in March at the M.E.N. Arena :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I think they come into their own live, put on a spectacular show by all accounts.

Have yet to see them myself.


----------

